# Casio Twin Graph Ae-20W Incoming !



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have been looking for one of these for awhile now. It appears Casio made three versions of this model. The Twim Graph model I just bought is the original Twin Graph first version. There was also a AE-21W and AE-22W as well.

These to be hard to find in decent nick with the original strap.

The chap I bought this from also included another of the same model for parts only it says. It seems to be working and in good nick as well?

So what do the boys think?

Here is the ebay listing:

Link


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I guess I'm the only one who thinks these are cool :blind:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you'd better have Q Branch check it out thoroughly before you take it into the field on your next mission. :think:

Of course, it was a Seiko G757 I'm thinking of, but this watch was very similar.... And Yes, cool.


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

watchking1 said:


> Well I guess I'm the only one who thinks these are cool :blind:


Digi watches not my cuppa` ,but it does shot RETRO!! :cool2:


----------



## trunghau (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, I just bought one of these but the strap broke, any chance you wanted to sell the non-working watch? thanks.


----------



## Murphy Slaw (Jan 10, 2011)

Didnt't "McGyver" wear one of those?

(McGyver was a Television charactor here in the States if you didn't know)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Casios, and I like that watch but not so keen on the strap. Would look better if it was plain black I reckon, but that's just my personal opinion. It still gets a :thumbsup: from me anyway, nice one mate.


----------



## Trotskey (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I'd rather eat my own liver.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> I think I'd rather eat my own liver.


It's just an interesting watch. Maybe not the best looking but interesting none the less made during an interesting time period for Casio.

The non working one is actually halfway working on a nice, original rubber strap. I currently have it for sale on the SC if anyone is in need of a spare parter.

NO TRADES FOR LIVERS THOUGH


----------



## wruk (Oct 24, 2010)

Normally I don't like Casino's, but this one has a certain charm about it.

edit, just seen the price, the charm has now gone :lookaround:


----------



## trunghau (Jan 10, 2011)

watchking1 said:


> > I think I'd rather eat my own liver.
> 
> 
> It's just an interesting watch. Maybe not the best looking but interesting none the less made during an interesting time period for Casio.
> ...


Hi, can you let me know where the spare one is on for sale, I am very interested. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

I like it.

Makes me want to cycle to a youth club on a bmx and play Outrun. :]


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

You can e-mail me at [email protected] since you can't use the messaging system....


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

this was one of my favorite watches as a kid, awesome.

Great to see, so thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------

